# Bare Knuckles Nailbomb test



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm trying to get used to these new pickups on my SG.. I installed them the other day.. wow they are hot... Not very forgiving... When ya make a mistake they will show it.. Good for me tho.. I need the practice and I want it ta sound good..:doowapsta
Just a short vid of em...
YouTube - nailbomb test


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Awesome! :cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks.... I put a Bare Knuckles Warpig in my Yamaha 520 This weekend also.. I will be testing it here soon.. The shear amount of sound it pics up makes me have to adjust the 2 Marshall's down about half of what I had them at before... The warpig is even worse, total reset of the amps tone and effects....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

You might have to turn down the tone knob on you axe alittle. That might help


----------



## TheGlynKelly (Jul 27, 2010)

*War Pig and Nailbombs*

You have two excellent pickups on your guitar. The rock-n-rollers/metal heads love them because it fits the style of music well. Pickups are all about the applications. If you had stock pickups in your guitar and set your tone knobs to make them sound good, then you have to rethink your gain structure with these pickups. They do the job very well...If you are looking for any other Bare Knuckle Pickups, look me up Century Music Systems 210-496-2050. I am an authorized dealer for them located in San Antonio.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I want a set of Bareknuckle Pain killers for my 7 stringer.. I give ya a shout....


----------

